# Residential R-2 doorway opening into enclosed stairwell



## David Henderson (Jun 29, 2011)

12 unit apartment can a unit open into the enclosed stairwell. Were in Ca.


----------



## MarkRandall (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess I don't see why not. I've seen stairways with multiple access points, but never just for a single dwelling unit. I do this in commercial when a tenant occupies an entire floor. Seems like a odd design to have a dwelling unit accessed off the stair, though.


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 29, 2011)

Fire Dept. is requiring enclosed stairwell after a fire. after enclosing the stairwell 1 apt. on 2nd and 3rd floors will be in enclosure.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

A dwelling unit is a normally occupied space that is allowed to open directly into an exit enclosure.  I have consulted on high end condos where there was only two condos per floor, each with openings directly into the stair enclosure.


----------



## cda (Jun 29, 2011)

so do they have a code section to require it???

do they want it rated??

is there any door swing issues??

I think I would go back to the fd and show them the drawings, along with the building dept, so everyone blesses it before it becomes a messeses


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2011)

> Fire Dept. is requiring enclosed stairwell after a fire


Gotta love the hip shooters. I would like to see the code requirement also. Course being in Ca there may be one.


----------



## High Desert (Jun 29, 2011)

I had one where they had to open to an exit enclosure due to travel distance for one exit from a second story.


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 29, 2011)

Not a dwelling unit. 12 unit aparment building. Doors swing into the units, can the exit from the units be in the enclosed  interior stairwell. 2010 Calif. fire code sec. 1022. Just want to know can they open into enclosure. Recent fire 1 death from smoke inhalation stairs were not enclosed prior to the fire.

.


----------



## cda (Jun 29, 2011)

Alternative:::   Sprinkle it

So if the stairs were enclosed = no death in first fire???

Is this a fire remodel of the building as is it empty today???


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 30, 2011)

Stairways are only allowed to be used for means of egress. An apartment dumping into a stairway is using the stairway as it was intended by the code. The only issue may be the elevator lobby and accessible means of egress.

Also if the Residential Units are over 1800 SF , a second MOE is required.

(Occupant Load 200 Gross and Spaces with a single exit T.1015.1)


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks folks for the input. Fire remodel,fire on 2nd. floor, death on 3rd. who's to say if it would not have happened,open stairwell lets lot of smoke rise to the top. Just trying to make sure was'nt missing something with the apartment dumping into the stairwell.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 30, 2011)

> open stairwell lets lot of smoke rise to the top


Commonly called "Chimney Effect"


----------



## peach (Jul 4, 2011)

The answer is yes, it can open into the enclosure; no.. the door probably doesn't have to swing out since it's a dwelling unit, but if it does, it can't encroach into the required width of the stairway landing more than allowed in your jurisdiction.


----------

